# router bits



## MGRPRODUCTS (Aug 6, 2011)

how to select which router bit would be required to do a particular job especially
while doing jobs on metals


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Welcome to the router forums! Glad You are here. You must be using a CNC router, so I will just say that someone will help answer Your question properly!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

MGRPRODUCTS said:


> how to select which router bit would be required to do a particular job especially
> while doing jobs on metals


Ravi, routers and router bits are not designed for metals, routers are too fast. Metals are usually shaped using high speed steel end mills and slot cutters in a mill as shown. The photo is of my hobbyist mill/drill, (a converted 12 speed Taiwanese bench drill.


----------

